# monday edge



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

*monday edge bonus Cobia!!*

finally got a day to fish back home...ive been stationed in quantico since august so i have had the offshore itch for a while. bite was slow and we worked hard for the fish but managed to get great mixed box full! we battled and lost to the sharks for a good part of the day but managed to get some quality fish away from them. Turned out to be a beautiful day out there...looks like cobia season started either really early or ended really late! :thumbsup: trigger went 6lbs on the boga grip and the biggest mingo went 5!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice Vince! Glad you got to get out.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome home Vince, wish I could have broke free and tagged along.

Nice box of fish and I think that Cobia is lost..lol


Jimmy


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice haul! What were you using for bait when you caught the cobia?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Cut bonito on a mingo rig....a lot of skill involved hahaha


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. I wish I knew there were other forum members out there. I usually keep my distance from other boats.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

PorknBeans said:


> Cut bonito on a mingo rig....a lot of skill involved hahaha


Geez...next time make something up! That's awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Making me jealous!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I was on a flow of bad luck ...just mingos and a trigger for me haha!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Next time you want to keep the sharks off your bait/catch let me know, I'll bring the 6/0 and I will chip in on fuel. Nice mess of fish though, did you see what kind of sharks were taking your fish?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Those are some monster mingos. Making me jealous... Spring can't get here quick enough


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice Glad you got a chance to get out and get some fish in the bucket:thumbup:


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice haul


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch, what about that morning fog!


----------

